# Englander 25-pdvc settings



## smoke show (Nov 22, 2011)

This fall I picked up a used 25pdvc for my basement. https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/78883/

Did a complete cleaning and installed up and out with 4".

It burns great on 3 and above, but I can't get it dialed in for a low burn.

I PM'd Mike a while back asking about the 3 lower settings and he replied 4-1-1 the PO had them at 2-9-1 or 1-9-2 can't remember.

I tried the factory reset the other day and couldn't get it to work, after searching the forum(for a long time) I found the non ignitor boards use a different procedure.

After sucessfully performing the reset it comes back 1-9-2 heat mode C. I thought AOT wasn't ever suppossed to be anything but 1 and 9 for LBA?

Haven't started it yet to see how 1-9-2 works. 

Also gonna PM mike again.

Any thoughts Englander peeps?


----------



## imacman (Nov 22, 2011)

AOT is always 1. 

The newer ignitor PDVC's use 4-6-1 settings, but if Mike H. said it should be 4-1-1, then that's where you should start.

Don't know what you meant by "I canâ€™t get it dialed in for a low burn"......is it a lazy flame, or very active/blowtorch like, or what? You need to be more descriptive.

Lazy flame and/or pellets not burning completely....raise the LBA a notch or 2.   Poor heat output, raise the LFF a notch or 2.  ETC, ETC.

As for the "mode" the stove is in, Mike will have to answer that one.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 22, 2011)

So how do you explain the factory reset to 1-9-2?


----------



## smoke show (Nov 22, 2011)

does the reset also reset the heat mode?

maybe because its in mode c and not d its messing up the 3 lower numbers?

I'll try setting it to d then doing a reset tonite.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 22, 2011)

emailed Englander tech support, within minutes I had a response of "it should be in the "d" mode, set bottom buttons to 4-5-1"

maybe I can't get a decent low burn cause its in mode c.  although that little sucker really cooks the way it is now.

Guess I'll try that tonite and see what happens.


----------



## alec (Dec 28, 2011)

what is the difference between modes and how do you change from c to d mode?

thanks

Alec


----------



## imacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Alec said:
			
		

> what is the difference between modes and how do you change from c to d mode?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Alec



They are different air/fuel ratios built in to the control board programming, since these boards are used for different stoves.  

IMO, leave it at what the factory setting was.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

Alec said:
			
		

> what is the difference between modes and how do you change from c to d mode?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Alec



Mode c feeds alot more pellets which equals more heat and more fuel consumption and a dirtier burn.

I have mine in mode d and am happy with how it burns.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Dec 28, 2011)

i keep mine in c during the brutal part of the winter. shoulder seasons i'll change it to d. i do however get decent burns in both c and d. c seems to require more frequent cleanings but it puts out a lot more heat on all settings. mode d is great for taking the chill out of the air on a 45 degree day, plus it sips pellets.


----------



## superchips (Dec 28, 2011)

How many bags do you burn a day when on C?  D?
Thanks


----------



## justinc25 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd change to heat mode "D" and use the settings that Mike said to use, and see what happens.
I too have a 25-PDVC and it is in heat mode "D" and the settings are at 4-6-1. 
It burns perfect with no problems.
If all else fails I'd pm Mike again.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

The three bottom button settings vary from year to year.

Just because someone says theirs is a certain combination doesn't mean they all are.

Best to check with Mike H. or email tech support.


----------



## alec (Dec 28, 2011)

How do you change it from c to d or vise verse? And how do i know whether i am on c or d?

Thanks 

Alec


----------



## chrisasst (Dec 28, 2011)

Alec said:
			
		

> How do you change it from c to d or vise verse? And how do i know whether i am on c or d?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alec



~Turn off stove, allow to cool
~Unplug it for a few
~Plug back in
~Immediately press and hold the up and down arrows for the blower, then release.

I think this is correct. We should have this in a sticky..


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 28, 2011)

ok , the "reboot" on a CB-98 "non igniter" board is different than the current board's setup, when rebooted the presets always go to 1-9-2 and have to be reset to default. the new boards do not do this. the procedure also is quite different.

to the OP PM me again with good phone number and i'll ring you up between calls to go over this with you.

also for general consumption. the 98 board "mode" settings are different as well from the current board and just changing the mode can have a different effect on the stove as well.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## titanracer (Dec 28, 2011)

chrisasst said:
			
		

> Alec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you do this to check it, does it show at that time the current setting or is that how you change it to the other mode. What I'm saying, does it change it from C to D or visea versa when you do this or do you have to hit another button to actually change the setting.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 28, 2011)

titanracer said:
			
		

> hit another button to actually change the setting.



^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## titanracer (Dec 28, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> titanracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Smoke I would actually like to check mine just to see what it is set at, but was afraid to change something I don't know anything about. So I wanted to state that comment so I knew what would happen. No problems with the way mine is burning, just curious. You know what they say sometimes though, curiousity killed the cat.

Have a good one!


----------

